# Unhappy Incidents



## Delta (3 Sep 2005)

Hey you all, I just joined the militia, gonna receive my BMQ next month. I am wondering whether any of you had any unhappy incidents involving you wearing your uniform in public. Like did any anti-war protestor scolded at you for joining the armed forces.


----------



## DEVES (3 Sep 2005)

I wouldn't worry about that. I'm not in the military but if your wearing your uniform in public just be proud. Who cares what others think. 

Hope you enjoy BMQ and have some fun and good luck I Cant wait!


Take Care.


----------



## infamous_p (3 Sep 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> Hey you all, I just joined the militia, gonna receive my BMQ next month. I am wondering whether any of you had any unhappy incidents involving you wearing your uniform in public. Like did any anti-war protestor scolded at you for joining the armed forces.



I've personally never had any problems. Canadians, for the most part, are quite supportive of their troops, there's not much to worry about in this sense. Sometimes soldiers will get the odd comment from someone who's against the military in some form or fashion, but these incidents are generally few and far between. People are quite supportive.

Cheers


----------



## paracowboy (3 Sep 2005)

I've been insulted, spat upon, and assaulted. But only in Ontario.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I've been insulted, spat upon, and assaulted. But only in Ontario.



and you you stay out west, you young wippersnapper.   We don't need you out here messin' things up...


dileas

tess


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Sep 2005)

I live in Quebec (Montreal)...probably the most anti military province in Canada.

I have been bumped on the street, I have had the "stare down"...I have been laughed at, I have been pushed.  I have been asked when I was going to Iraq to kill innocent people.


But aside from all the cr@p I have been through while in uniform, one GOOD incident makes up for it.  I was on a train heading back from Meaford when some guy got up out of his seat, walked over to the other end of the train car where me and my buddy were sitting, shook my hand and said "Thank you guys for everything you have done"

Like what was said.  Be proud.  It's not some rent-a-cop uniform you got on there.  it's the uniform of your countries armed forces.


----------



## Springroll (4 Sep 2005)

Hubby has had the same sort of incidents happent o him, but he agreed that one positive one made up for the bad. He went home to Ottawa on leave and went out for dinner with his parents while in uniform(he was still a newbie to the CF). They went to The Swallows and some guy came up and started chatting it up with my hubby about life in the CF now compared to 30 years ago. After all the chit-chat the guy said that dinner and drinks were on him that night and to enjoy themselves and he thanks my husband for joining such a reputable service, and he got up and went back to his table.

The worst I ever got as a cadet was some guy snatching my beret off my head and calling me every name under the sun. My beret was returned to me by another fellow who got it back for me. After that, I never went to cadets in uniform again. That was back in the early 90's during the gulf war.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2005)

I was called a babykiller when we worked the Clinton/Yeltsin summit in Vancouver.  I laughed so hard, I nearly peed meself!  The young UBC philosophy major stomped off in a huff, to a chorus of catcalls from the overwhelmingly civy crowd.


----------



## Wolfe (4 Sep 2005)

Personally for me when i am gonna be in the CF i am gonna wear my uniform and i am gonna be proud but if somebody pushes me it will be difficult for me not to punch him hard in the face ...but i don't have the right...but it could be considered as defence no ?

Sorry if speak with my fists and not with my head but it makes me angry knowing people that go spit or push there own soldiers...and its because of those Canadian soldiers that this pricks can sleep well at night and not worry about dying when they take the buss.....

Seriously i think i am gonna get really angry if somebody spit in my face in the middle of the street.....


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2005)

If you react and beat him down, no matter how badly he deserves it, you are proving their point.  You are wearing the uniform, therefore you represent Canada, you are not an individual.  What I find works really well is to blow them a big kiss and walk away...drives them nuts when you won't take the bait.


----------



## NavComm (4 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Personally for me when i am gonna be in the CF i am gonna wear my uniform and i am gonna be proud but if somebody pushes me it will be difficult for me not to punch him hard in the face ...but i don't have the right...but it could be considered as defence no ?
> 
> Sorry if speak with my fists and not with my head but it makes me angry knowing people that go spit or push there own soldiers...and its because of those Canadian soldiers that this pricks can sleep well at night and not worry about dying when they take the buss.....
> 
> Seriously i think i am gonna get really angry if somebody spit in my face in the middle of the street.....



This is a scary attitude. I hope you don't seriously intend to beat up every person who disrespects the CF? The CF doesn't need people who think like that IMHO. Maybe you should reconsider your career choice.

This is the exact attitude that should not be allowed in the forces. Beating up civilians that make you angry is an offense under the criminal code of Canada and under the military Code of Discipline.

If you don't have better control of your emotions, you're going to be a crappy soldier.

And no, punching someone who pushes you isn't self defense if you can walk away. Use of force is only a last resort.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Sep 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> This is a scary attitude. I hope you don't seriously intend to beat up every person who disrespects the CF? The CF doesn't need people who think like that IMHO. Maybe you should reconsider your career choice.
> 
> This is the exact attitude that should not be allowed in the forces. Beating up civilians that make you angry is an offense under the criminal code of Canada and under the military Code of Discipline.


I think the attitude expressed in his post is exactly what we need in the CF.



> but if somebody pushes me it will be difficult for me not to punch him hard in the face ..._*but i don't have the right*_


----------



## Wolfe (4 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sorry if speak with my fists and not with my head



I am not much of a trouble maker, and no this is how i will feel, angry but i am never gonna beat up the civilian that insulted me even if i wanted to, i am gonna take it inside of me and deal with it.


----------



## infamous_p (4 Sep 2005)

On my way home from Petawawa a couple of weeks ago, when the group of us arrived in downtown Toronto we had a number of good-hearted gestures from civilians passing us on Dundas St., people saluting us on our way to the subway station, people smiling and nodding their heads at us. In the subway station on Dundas while waiting for the TTC, a young black male came up to us and asked us if he decided to join the army, would he be able to keep his afro throughout his training and his period of service. That one made my day.

Cheers


----------



## 48Highlander (4 Sep 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> On my way home from Petawawa a couple of weeks ago, when the group of us arrived in downtown Toronto we had a number of good-hearted gestures from civilians passing us on Dundas St., people saluting us on our way to the subway station, people smiling and nodding their heads at us. In the subway station on Dundas while waiting for the TTC, a young black male came up to us and asked us if he decided to join the army, would he be able to keep his afro throughout his training and his period of service. That one made my day.
> 
> Cheers



Hey if he's a Rastafarian and the hair is religious....


The CF has my religion on record as "Jedi", and seing all the Veils and Turbans this summer I'm tempted to grow me a nice big Jedi braid.


----------



## infamous_p (4 Sep 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Hey if he's a Rastafarian and the hair is religious....
> 
> 
> The CF has my religion on record as "Jedi", and seing all the Veils and Turbans this summer I'm tempted to grow me a nice big Jedi braid.



Haha, well if he gathers a few thousand people and starts a new religion where afro's with combs and pencils sticking out of them is standard, all the power to him...


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Sep 2005)

> I think the attitude expressed in his post is exactly what we need in the CF.



To what extent?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (4 Sep 2005)

> The CF has my religion on record as "Jedi", and seing all the Veils and Turbans this summer I'm tempted to grow me a nice big Jedi braid.



I nearly hit the floor laughing when I read that...  ;D


----------



## P-Free (4 Sep 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> This is a scary attitude. I hope you don't seriously intend to beat up every person who disrespects the CF? The CF doesn't need people who think like that IMHO. Maybe you should reconsider your career choice.
> 
> This is the exact attitude that should not be allowed in the forces. Beating up civilians that make you angry is an offense under the criminal code of Canada and under the military Code of Discipline.
> 
> ...



A good scrap once and a while is good for the soul.


----------



## Delta (4 Sep 2005)

someone w/ NavComm's attitude should definitely join the CF


----------



## Jaxson (4 Sep 2005)

im not sure how it works with millitary training, but i happen to know that if i use my kick boxing experience and training in a bar fight, or street fight in anything more then defense (as in once he is down i keep hitting, or if he goes to run away and i chase him down) i am charged with assult with a deadly weapon because i have been trained specifically how to fight and do damage, i can only imagine military being alot more serious of a charge.


----------



## Delta (4 Sep 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> im not sure how it works with millitary training, but i happen to know that if i use my kick boxing experience and training in a bar fight, or street fight in anything more then defense (as in once he is down i keep hitting, or if he goes to run away and i chase him down) i am charged with assult with a deadly weapon because i have been trained specifically how to fight and do damage, i can only imagine military being alot more serious of a charge.


wtf?! who r u? american? canadians should be graceful, we don't solve problem sby force, we sit down and talk things over, this is the thing that makes canada unique


----------



## NavComm (4 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I think the attitude expressed in his post is exactly what we need in the CF.



Tell that to the Queens' Own Rifles who have 3 members charged with beating a homeless man to death. They are innocent until proven guilty but if we promote the notion that it's ok to get beligerently violent over petty incidents, then we can't complain when the media puts a spotlight on us.

 I think this attitude is not what we want. This mentality belittles the honour that soldiers so deserve in this country and around the world.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2005)

He didn't say he was GOING to thump them, he said he WANTED to thump them, and any soldier SHOULD want to if someone spits on him and his country's uniform.  It's the self control to not thump them that makes a good soldier, IMHO, of course....

Kat


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> someone w/ NavComm's attitude should definitely join the CF



Delta I have joined the CF, and believe me, no one in my unit has expressed the need to speak with their fists to civvies in Vancouver. Yes, civvies piss us off, but it's not ok to beat the crap out of them.

People will always be insulted, no matter where in society you are. Do you think the people in Afghanistan are all going to be nice to you? Get a grip. If you don't have an order to use force on those spitters, then you better suck it up and move on.

Beating civilians in Canada is against the law. Full stop. No matter how justified you think you are.

As for the he didn't say he was going to, IMHO he did say that, read the post, he said he knows he doesn't have the right then asks if it wouldn't be considered self defense? He outlines what he will do if angry (talk with fists) then goes on to say that if someone makes him angry by spitting on him "he doesn't know what he would do" inferring he'd go to his basic instinct of talking with his fists.

I'm not saying there is no place for violence in society, I'm just loathe to think it should be enforced when some stupid civvie who believes that spitting on someone is 'free speech' should be beat up because some kid in uniform got angry. Save your violence for the real enemy. There's plenty of them.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> He didn't say he was GOING to thump them, he said he WANTED to thump them, and any soldier SHOULD want to if someone spits on him and his country's uniform.   It's the self control to not thump them that makes a good soldier, IMHO, of course....
> 
> Kat



With all due respect Kat, I think he made it clear what he would do.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Sep 2005)

Whatever you think.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

LOL I have re-read his post and maybe being female I am missing some important male thinking here. I don't claim to know anything about that macho thinking. But if you want a discussion on it, then splain it me lucy cause I'm not getting where it's ok to beat up civvies? And if you're saying he thinks it is ok but he knows it's not? What? Does this mean he will or he won't?


----------



## Dirt Digger (5 Sep 2005)

Only had one negative experience in uniform...happened in Victoria.   I was walking home from the bus stop after MILCON 91 and had some passenger in a car try to throw a half-full pop can at me.

Despite having my ruck on and a duffel bag on top of that, they missed.

My sister though had an incident walking to the Res HQ in Jerico, Vancouver (sometime in the early nineties) where a woman rolled her window down and drove along side of her, berating her for being in the military, a women in uniform, etc.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

I had only one incident in uniform while I was on general duties at my unit. I went for lunch and to the bank machine some very drunk man yelled "Salute Me". I ignored him and carried on. When I got in my car I noticed he was at the driver's side window and he indicated I should roll down the window. I did, all the while sizing him up, deciding how I would defend myself if need be. He told me some cock-n-bull story about being an interpreter for the UN and we had a chat and then he left.

I've not walked around civvie street much in uniform but when I have, I've been mostly ignored.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Personally for me when i am gonna be in the CF i am gonna wear my uniform and i am gonna be proud but if somebody pushes me it will be difficult for me not to punch him hard in the face ...but i don't have the right...but it could be considered as defence no ?
> 
> Sorry if speak with my fists and not with my head but it makes me angry knowing people that go spit or push there own soldiers...and its because of those Canadian soldiers that this pricks can sleep well at night and not worry about dying when they take the buss.....
> 
> Seriously i think i am gonna get really angry if somebody spit in my face in the middle of the street.....



Very cute.   Why don't you "'splain" to me where he says "I WILL beat up anyone who pisses me off in or out of uniform".   And yes, your female mind is probably incapable of understanding pride in ones uniform, and an insult to it.   Maybe in the navy you are taught to quietly sit down over a triple lo fat mocha latte and a nice chocolate biscotti, and discuss misplaced hostility.   If you don't get angry over such a thing, which is all he really said, maybe you do need to rethink your chosen vocation.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Very cute.   Why don't you "'splain" to me where he says "I WILL beat up anyone who pisses me off in or out of uniform".   And yes, your female mind is probably incapable of understanding pride in ones uniform, and an insult to it.   Maybe in the navy you are taught to quietly sit down over a triple lo fat mocha latte and a nice chocolate biscotti, and discuss misplaced hostility.   If you don't get angry over such a thing, which is all he really said, maybe you do need to rethink your chosen vocation.



He didn't say he would beat them up? Then you and I must agree to disagree because I read he did.

I do have pride in my uniform, I"m just not willing to beat up some idiot that doesn't understand it to prove it.

That's not nice what you said about chocolate biscotti and mocha lattes. I only drink Tim Hortons, lrg 1 cream double sugar and I haven't eaten a biscotti in years.

I do get angry over it, I just don't think beating down civilians is the answer. I get very angry over it. I don't have the answers, I wish I did.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Sep 2005)

but if somebody pushes me it will be difficult  for me not to punch him hard in the face ...but i don't have the right...but it could be considered as defence no ?
Seriously i think i am gonna get really angry  if somebody spit in my face in the middle of the street

I still don't see where it says "I will beat them up".   But, I am merely a male, and therefore inevitably wrong, so you win.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Personally for me when i am gonna be in the CF i am gonna wear my uniform and i am gonna be proud but* if somebody pushes me it will be difficult for me not to punch him hard in the face * ...but i don't have the right...but it could be considered as defence no ?
> 
> *Sorry if speak with my fists * and not with my head but it makes me angry knowing people that go spit or push there own soldiers...and its because of those Canadian soldiers that this pricks can sleep well at night and not worry about dying when they take the buss.....
> 
> *Seriously i think i am gonna get really angry if somebody spit in my face in the middle of the street*.....


All this difficulty leads me to believe he doesn't have the willpower to overcome it. This is a lot of difficulty for one person. If he finds it difficult he might just cave and his base instinct is to use his fists. Not a very disciplined person in my mind.

Granted I see where you are focussing but I come from a background of RCMP victim services and perhaps I read his message differently. That is my mindset and I understand yours. I just don't see how you or I could disagree this is a time bomb waiting to go off. He's not just saying he's proud of the uniform, he's identifying what he will do if someone else doesn't agree.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Sep 2005)

And I come from 23 years in the reg force combat arms, where controlled aggression  is a way of life.  He can be controlled with training, he can not be taught to be aggressive.  His life will depend on turning it on and off someday.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> And I come from 23 years in the reg force combat arms, where controlled aggression  is a way of life.   He can be controlled with training, he can not be taught to be aggressive.   His life will depend on turning it on and off someday.



Now that's a good answer. I will not argue with that. I just hope this guy's commanders have very good control over his aggression because we've seen, unfortunately, where that is not the case. His life or someone else's will depend on him turning it on or off. Let's hope it's his life  and not someone else's that depends on his ability to turn it off when necessary


----------



## TCBF (5 Sep 2005)

"Save your violence for the real enemy." - they ARE the real enemy.   The ones who daily erode freedoms descended from the Magna Carta and 1689 bill of rights, the ones who continually drive nails into the coffin of democracy, the ones who insist all men are NOT equal,and that equality depends on our ethnicity and language.   We are rapidly becoming a sub-arctic banana republic, and the enemy is within, not hiding in some cave half a world away.

I publicly wore a uniform to and from an armoury in the early seventies.   The Vietnam war was still on.   The pseudo-intellectuals did not make the connection between the Canadian Army that helped liberate Europe, and the CF of 1971.   I'd like to blame unification for that, but I somehow think we just got saddled with a sub-standard class of pseudo-intellectuals back in 1971.

Unfortunately, they are now our Judges, Premiers and Cabinet Ministers, etc.

Tom


----------



## Delta (5 Sep 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Eh? What pile of sand did you pull your head from? We don't solve problems by force? I'm sure there are some Taliban and Bosnian warlords who would beg to differ, and thats only in the past 10 years or so.
> 
> Get off the high and lofty Canadian horse, won't get you far here.


i am just saying the use of force should be only used when it is the only option left.


----------



## watson (5 Sep 2005)

I pray to god no one spits on my uniform. 

It would be the same as comming over to my house and setting fire to my Canadian flag   flying above my house...... Their body wouldn't leave my property... alive.


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Save your violence for the real enemy." - they ARE the real enemy.   The ones who daily erode freedoms descended from the Magna Carta and 1689 bill of rights, the ones who continually drive nails into the coffin of democracy, the ones who insist all men are NOT equal,and that equality depends on our ethnicity and language.   We are rapidly becoming a sub-arctic banana republic, and the enemy is within, not hiding in some cave half a world away.
> 
> I publicly wore a uniform to and from an armoury in the early seventies.   The Vietnam war was still on.   The pseudo-intellectuals did not make the connection between the Canadian Army that helped liberate Europe, and the CF of 1971.   I'd like to blame unification for that, but I somehow think we just got saddled with a sub-standard class of pseudo-intellectuals back in 1971.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the rhetoric Tom but we were actually discussing a topic. Do you or don't you think a guy who gets spit on in uniform in Canada should use brute force? That's the topic.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2005)

Watson said:
			
		

> I pray to god no one spits on my uniform.
> 
> It would be the same as comming over to my house and setting fire to my Canadian flag    flying above my house...... Their body wouldn't leave my property... alive.



Of course you'd have to put away all you machismo and bravado if you were standing on the riot line with bayonets fixed while the anarchists spit at you, .....right?.... right?

Let's get real here people and think a little about what we're saying before we hit the post button. It's just the kind of schoolyard foolishness that the press is looking for, to add fuel to the fire at the moment.


----------



## TCBF (5 Sep 2005)

"Their body wouldn't leave my property... alive."

- I would advise you to read the section of the Criminal Code pertaining to self defence.   But before that - that is to say, now - you may wish to edit your post so if you ever DO have to defend yourself, some lawyer doesn't google your known internet postings too see if something in your past indicated an aggressive nature, loose cannon, etc.

"Do you or don't you think a guy who gets spit on in uniform in Canada should use brute force? That's the topic."

- Maybe.   Sometimes yes.   Sometimes no.   You want scenarios?   We can do scenarios. But I don't advise it.   Let's just leave it at maybe.


Tom


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> To what extent?


to the extent that he stated he would feel pride in wearing the uniform, rage in being spat upon, but would exhibit self-control and not resort to violence. Good attitude.

Bad attitudes - not feeling pride in the uniform, not feeling insulted when spat upon (from a personal viewpoint, let alone while in uniform, representing the Crown), or swinging away and displaying a complete lack of discipline.

Do you not agree?


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2005)

Navcomm, you ain't reading what I'm reading. And you sure as winter's comin' ain't got the attitude I want in my troops.

Watson, "lighten up, Francis". You ain't impressin' anyone.

Delta, violence is what we do. Bend over, reach down and spread your arse-cheeks slowly. That loud "pop" you heard was your head coming out of your arse.

TCBF, nice segue.


----------



## bossi (5 Sep 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> ... but I come from a background of RCMP victim services ...



La-dee-da.  If I remember correctly, you said you were a volunteer ... ?
(i.e. unpaid, and therefore not a professional ... ???)

I'm dismayed that you seemingly have such a lack of empathy for somebody who has been assaulted ... especially since spitting upon a victim is such a debasement of their status as a person ...

I perceiver you as one of those victim services types who says "HE was asking for it" ... while at the same time "SHE didn't deserve it" ... ? (i.e. plus you also said something to the effect that you haven't spent a lot of time "walking out" ... which leads me to wonder why ... are you ashamed?  Afraid?)


----------



## Delta (5 Sep 2005)

tired of arguing, why do you guys just ask your OC "what conditions have to be met before I get to beat the s*h*i*t out of a civy?"

and this thread is for ppl to talk about their bad encounters w/ civies!!!


----------



## Wolfe (5 Sep 2005)

I am gonna close this arguing, first i will never beat up a civvie ...why...well i am gonna join infantry and in the mean while i work as a security agent and i just finished my 12 hour night shift and while on my shift i worked with another security agent, he is his around 50 years old and he was in the Romanian special forces and i spoke with him about this topic and he looked at me and said : what a soldier was and is still today trained to do ? i was thinking and said: well combat.... he replied a soldier is trained to kill, are you nuts to beat up a civvie and on the top you are supposed to be professional, so if a civvie spits on you, even pushes you, just walk away, and its normal to be angry at him, you love your country, but remember you are better than him and even if he pushes you and insults you, he is just a stupid civvie but you are a soldier trained to KILL and to do peace keeping, you are professional, just walk away and thats it, because if you hit him you will send him to the hospital and you gonna show to others that you are not strong mentally. By the way thx Kat Stevens for backing me up, i never said that i will beat the civvie, i just said how i feel and lady let me tell you, if you are not angry inside of you that somebody is against you country, that its a problem and i am not talking about actions here i am talking about how you feel inside. Finally i will just walk away and forget it, i am not gonna waste my time over a stupid civvie, i am gonna go to the gym next morning and empty myself. I am going in the Infantry, i am not a trouble maker i want to be as professional as i can and if i go overseas i am gonna do the job i have to do and let me tell you if a damn terrorist spits on me i will kill him with my barre hands and i am not gonna be troubled psychologically after.

Arguing stops here let the topic continue about unhappy and happy stories.


Wolf


----------



## Wolfe (5 Sep 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> tired of arguing, why do you guys just ask your OC "what conditions have to be met before I get to beat the s*h*i*t out of a civy?"
> 
> and this thread is for ppl to talk about their bad encounters w/ civies!!!



When you are not in a uniform and you are not in service and after the civvie hits you once in the face, but its better to be calm and avoid that, you don't want to send him in the emergency room   or the opposite in some really rare cases.

Wolf


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2005)

> When you are not in a uniform and you are not in service



WRONG,

You are always in service, as Our regimetnal motto states Dileas Gu Brath.

look it up

tess


----------



## Wolfe (5 Sep 2005)

Humm it was a joke i was trying to be funny you know take off some tension in this topic, well didn't work  :-[


----------



## Springroll (5 Sep 2005)

This post should clear up any misconceptions about what Wolfe originally said:



			
				Wolfe said:
			
		

> I am not much of a trouble maker, and no this is how i will feel, angry but i am* never * gonna beat up the civilian that insulted me even if i wanted to, i am gonna take it inside of me and deal with it.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Sep 2005)

Listen People.


Let's end this bantering.  We have had  a very serious incident happen recently in Toronto, that has been discussed at length on another thread.

I am not interested about who said what, how it was said, quotes and all of that jazz.

As it has been explained by the DS staff repeatedly, there are others who visit the site, and we do not need to fuel their fantasies regarding the Miltirary and violence.

Can we end this now please?  Especially those of you who do not even wear a uniform yet.

dileas

tess


----------



## Jaxson (5 Sep 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> wtf?! who r u? american? canadians should be graceful, we don't solve problem sby force, we sit down and talk things over, this is the thing that makes canada unique



first off if you read my profile, you will see I'm Canadian, second of all, i said and i quote "if i used my kickboxing skills as anything more then defense" then it would e "assult with a deadly weapon" second,  check your spelling, intelligence is a form of gracefullness.


----------



## Dakota (5 Sep 2005)

Yes please lets end this one. So many posts get carried away with people bantering back and forth. I have nothing against some healthy bantering. That's where it all comes back to our right to freedom of speech. Bottom line is that this is where we have to separate ourselves from the ignorance of our society, by turning and walk away, while saying you are welcome. We are well respected around the world and lets continue that reputation.


----------



## 48Highlander (5 Sep 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> first off if you read my profile, you will see I'm Canadian, second of all, i said and i quote "if i used my kickboxing skills as anything more then defense" then it would e "assult with a deadly weapon" second,   check your spelling, intelligence is a form of gracefullness.



Easy there rambo.   I don't know where you get your information, but your "skilzz" do not constitute a deadly weapon.   That's just something newbies say to try and look tough.   You must have got it from one of them, right   8)


----------



## NavComm (5 Sep 2005)

bossi said:
			
		

> La-dee-da.   If I remember correctly, you said you were a volunteer ... ?
> (i.e. unpaid, and therefore not a professional ... ???)
> 
> I'm dismayed that you seemingly have such a lack of empathy for somebody who has been assaulted ... especially since spitting upon a victim is such a debasement of their status as a person ...
> ...



Yes, volunteer, but it's still part of my background. And there was a lot of training and I gave an entire year (full time) to it. So I guess if I was paid that would make a difference? I've also taken courses in conflict management, critical incident stress debriefing, negotiating contracts, and more to do with my civilian job. I still consider my time in victim services as 'background'.

Your perception is entirely wrong. My opinions on abused women are that I don't have any sympathy for the ones that keep on going back for more. I also don't think men are treated equally when it comes to domestic abuse. I've stated that in other threads.

I haven't spent much time walking out in public in uniform because I only just got back from Borden and I am not full time. I don't know about you, but it's my understanding that I'm not allowed to wear my uniform unless I'm on duty. And since my duties haven't taken me off the base much, then I would say I've only been out in public in uniform about 12 times since I returned from Borden. While at Borden we were pretty much confned to the base and the Canex and I didn't find anyone who even remotely looked like they wanted to spit on the uniform there.


----------



## Springroll (5 Sep 2005)

NavComm said:
			
		

> Your perception is entirely wrong. My opinions on abused women are that I don't have any sympathy for the ones that keep on going back for more.



Until you have been in one, you have no idea how hard it can be to get out. 
It took me 6 months to get out. Transition houses have wait lists, many are over 6 months long.  



			
				NavComm said:
			
		

> I also don't think men are treated equally when it comes to domestic abuse.


I agree. There are many men out there being abused and they are not given the same resources as women, and they should be.


----------



## career_radio-checker (5 Sep 2005)

best reply to the insult "have you killed any babies lately?" was from one of my buddies:

"No mam, we're far below quota this year. The baby blender is broken."  and then just walk away.


----------



## bossi (5 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I agree. There are many men out there being abused and they are not given the same resources as women, and they should be.



Yup - another classic example of "reverse discrimination" ... but, of course, HE deserves everthing HE's got coming to HIM ... because, after all, collective punishment is how we make up for perceived systemic abuses ... sheeyah, right ...


----------



## watson (5 Sep 2005)

Man you people take things so seriously in these forums...


----------



## Jaxson (5 Sep 2005)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> Easy there rambo.   I don't know where you get your information, but your "skilzz" do not constitute a deadly weapon.   That's just something newbies say to try and look tough.   You must have got it from one of them, right   8)



Actually, i was under the impression that any form of training that enhances combat technique (karate/kickboxing/ Tae kwon do) would have someone labeled as a lethal weapon since they would be more effective and precise in their movements and hits. One more thing, i dont try to act tough, and dont label me as a noob please ... cuz my Skillzz will pwn jou,i roxorz your boxorz.   ;D    <<all in good fun.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> Actually, i was under the impression that any form of training that enhances combat technique (karate/kickboxing/ Tae kwon do) would have someone labeled as a lethal weapon


 no. However, if you should do something stupid, and end up in court, it would be brought up by an unscrupulous attorney, no doubt.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (5 Sep 2005)

Wearing this fine Uniform is a Privilege, a privilege that only maybe 60,000 Canadians are currently wearing, IT is our duty to Uphold the Image of the CAF Out of Uniform and Especially in Uniform, We should remain Courteous and Respectful to Everyone and Show a sense of Pride and Confidence, so i can defiantly say if some Jerk off spit on me or My uniform I would not hesitate to introduce him to the bottom of my Mk 3  CBT Boots. However simple name calling i would ignore for the most part.


----------



## 48Highlander (5 Sep 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> Actually, i was under the impression that any form of training that enhances combat technique (karate/kickboxing/ Tae kwon do) would have someone labeled as a lethal weapon since they would be more effective and precise in their movements and hits. One more thing, i dont try to act tough, and dont label me as a noob please ... cuz my Skillzz will pwn jou,i roxorz your boxorz.   ;D    <<all in good fun.



Well at least you have a sense of humour.

I'm just tired of little turds with 1 year of martial arts training telling me that they had to have their hands registered with the police as lethal weapons    Morons.   No training on your part will ever change the nature of the charges against you if you assault someone, nor will you ever be forced to register any body-parts.


----------



## paracowboy (5 Sep 2005)

*CDN*Blackhawk said:
			
		

> Wearing this fine Uniform is a Privilege, a privilege that only maybe 60,000 Canadians are currently wearing, IT is our duty to Uphold the Image of the CAF Out of Uniform and Especially in Uniform, We should remain Courteous and Respectful to Everyone and Show a sense of Pride and Confidence, so i can defiantly say if some Jerk off spit on me or My uniform I would not hesitate to introduce him to the bottom of my Mk 3   CBT Boots.


 and when you're in jail for assault? How will that reflect gloriously on the CF? And when your entire CoC comes down on you like a fat kid on a Smarty for making them look incompetent because they didn't train you properly?

You strike someone for spitting, you've escalated the violence. You're at fault. Now, in the eyes of the civvies and the vultures in the media, you're the "Psycho-soldier".


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2005)

So some people just can't take a hint. If you've got something poignant to say, PM me and I'll consider reopening it.


----------

